# Leash Walking Dog Aggression



## i_luv_dogs_123 (Jul 24, 2011)

My dog Checkers has been in the habit, ever since we got him, of barking and biting other dogs when he is on his walks. But the weird thing is that he only does it when we go for walks in our own neighborhood. Please, if you have any answers and/or solutions for this, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

If your dog has bitten another dog, it's time for professional help. If you want help finding a trainer let me know privately. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, how often does this happen? how old is Checkers?
Talk with Dave, he's very helpful!


----------



## i_luv_dogs_123 (Jul 24, 2011)

Actually I forgot to mention that he is only 1 year old. He has bitten two dogs so far.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, you need to get a (positive) trainer in ASAP!


----------



## i_luv_dogs_123 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info. We will try and do that.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Dave is so on it, my dog Yogi who I often write about is a reactive dog, he is a rescue, there is no way of knowing how he got this habit, and it doesn't matter at the end of the day. My whole focus is distracting him and training him different behavior, my goal is not to make him like other dogs, it is to get him to the level he tolerates them. He has never bitten another dog, he will try to nip if they get too familar, he will lunge, and aggresively bark. After almost two years of obedience classes he barks maybe 10% and only with a strange or agressive dogs. Today he seldoms lunges I never give him the opportunity to get close enough to nip. I can put him in a stay with other dogs and go out of the room and he does not look right or left. Wow I never thought it possible. 

My point is go to a trainer even if its for a short time so they can help you find way to limit and hopefully eliminate this behavior before it becomes a long term problem.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Well put Robbie, sometimes we just want to make them comfortable with other dogs. Some never learn to "like" other dogs. I could give you some basic excercises but you need someone to see exactly what's going on and to show you how to desensitize him correctly. The sooner the better. For now , just try to keep your distance from other dogs. If he's reacting ,you're too close.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Since your dog is behaving this agressively only in your own neighborhood, it may be a territorial issue. Many of the dogs on this forum will bark at other dogs from the safety of their porches, perhaps saying, "Hey, this is my territory!" Perhaps he perceives you whole neighborhood as his territory.

Out of curiosity, does he guard his food bowl or treats or bones?


----------



## i_luv_dogs_123 (Jul 24, 2011)

No he does not guard his food and water bowl, nor does he guard his toys.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yikes, I'll have to agree you might want to call a professional trainer in that can help condition him around other dogs. Do you find it is certain breeds or sizes of dogs? Any and all dogs? IF so, it might be protective behavior over you, I"m not sure, but it is something you need to rectify asap, as it could end up with something serious happening and animal control knocking on your door.

Kara


----------

